# Can’t get 10mo puppy to put on weight



## Caliza (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi all, wondering if my 10mo puppy is underweight. He’s currently unaltered, 70lbs or so, and around 26in from floor to top of shoulder give or take a bit (he was wiggling a lot trying to measure and weigh him).

He’s been about 70lbs for the past month, almost 2mo now, and I haven’t been able to get any weight on him. Thankfully he’s not losing weight, but he’s gotten pretty skinny the past week or two. The side on picture is probably the only one that shows it, but it’s easy to see all his ribs when his head is down or he’s lying on his side.

There’s really no padding on his ribs right now, kind of feels like my knuckles if I loosely close my fist but softer, not sharp. His energy and appetite are as high as ever, his stools are good, and he’s had his parasite/worm preventative.

Hes currently getting 4.5c of Go! Solutions duck and grain kibble a day. The bag gives 3.5-4.25c range for a 70-90lb puppy. Since he got bony recently but hasn’t dropped weight, I’m assuming he’s having a bit of a growth spurt. Should I keep him at 4.5c in hopes that he evens out or up his intake a bit?

Just as a side note, I don’t have freezer space for raw and his digestion doesn’t do well on grainless or chicken based kibble.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Greg75 (Sep 17, 2019)

To me, he looks great. I would not try to fatten him up. He'll grow according to his genetics as long as he getting enough, which definitely seems to be the case. It is not unusual for growth to slow at 10 months or for it to ramp back up in spurts.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He’s a good weight. He is still growing and will fill out more.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

My guy at 10 months was an absolute twig. Ate tons of food, didn’t matter. He’s 2 now and 86 pounds, still pretty slim for his length and height- but a slim Shepherd is normal what I understand. Your guy looks healthy to me 🙂


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I think he looks fine. They lean out, grow and then fill in. I would offer more food if he wants it. Some pups eat a lot if they are active. If his poops get soft, back off until they firm up again.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

This is my 9 month old lanky, gangly girl. 26 inches, 75 lbs.








5-6 cups of Dr Gary's Best Breed per day. I know she's fine but I still fret a little, she's built so differently from my others.


----------



## Caliza (Feb 27, 2021)

ksotto333 said:


> View attachment 576804
> View attachment 576805
> 
> This is my 9 month old lanky, gangly girl. 26 inches, 75 lbs.
> ...


She’s so pretty! I always worry that he’s too bony. I’ve taken to calling him skeletor sometimes.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our other two were/are long coated so even when slender they didn't look it. We call her Bones. 😉 She looks like your handsome boy's build so I thought I'd share her.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

GSD's are a medium large breed, not a large/giant breed. Too many people have overweight or obese dogs and that's become the norm, but it is not correct, for the breed, nor good for it. Enjoy your boy and do not worry about his weight. He is perfectly fine.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

He looks in good body condition to me. He could easily put on 10% of his weight after 12 months, seeing ribs is perfectly normal at this age. Don't sweat it...or rush it.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

He looks great to me. I don't know about the rest of the board, but I feed bare minimum and like all the ribs to show from 6 months on. Quality food + least amount of calories = healthy physical shape and condition!


----------



## GSLove (Aug 21, 2021)

This is my girl - 9 months and 60lbs. 22-24 inches tall. My vet says she’s perfect weight. She gets a high protein puppy food. Your doggie looks great to me!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He looks perfect and beautiful. I wouldn’t change a thing.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

As most have said here, your dog looks in perfect shape, could settle out 10 pounds higher or still get a significant growth spurt. My dog at 10 months was pretty much at full weight (~10 pounds to go) but very ribby. He filled out considerably in the next year. This was about the same age as yours.


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

My guy was 81 lbs when I got him at 1 year old. He filled out to 98 (tall) and looks fine. Better to be a bit light until bones develop fully.


----------

